# sliced sandwich bread. do you eat the heels?



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 12, 2016)

just wondering..slow news day


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 12, 2016)

with butter. :drool:


----------



## jimmy_d (Oct 12, 2016)

Its a last resort :lol2:


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 12, 2016)

What is a heel? The end piece with the crust?

Toast dry and use as breadcrumbs. Or if relatively fresh, just butter it up.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 12, 2016)

I slice as I go but truly enjoy getting to the heel. I like it toasted and usually alternate between cream cheese, peanut butter, jam or just good butter.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 12, 2016)

i make a big-mack like peanut butter sandwich with it in the center, extra peanut butter....yumm


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 12, 2016)

The heels are the rarest slices on the loaf; my kids still don't want them. That's fine by me, they hold more homemade jelly:hungry:.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 12, 2016)

The heels are great toasted. I use the English muffin setting on my toaster so only the cut face is toasted, otherwise the crust face tends to burn.


----------



## jessf (Oct 12, 2016)

Croutons


----------



## Polycentric (Oct 12, 2016)

It's usually fine, but whenever it comes to having two heels from the end of one package of bread to the start of a new package, it's a sad day. That being said, toasting them is just fine.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 12, 2016)

Bread puddin'.


----------



## GLE1952 (Oct 13, 2016)

Toast or sandwich, no big deal to me


----------



## clsm1955 (Oct 15, 2016)

Garbage


----------



## Reede (Oct 16, 2016)

The only bread I use for sandwiches is my own, and the heels get fought over. Don't touch store bought white bread. 

But, it is funny, with homemade bread, people fight to get the crust. On Storebought bread, you get rid of the crust.


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 16, 2016)

Didn't even realise it was called a heel till this thread - always used the Polish word for it. Loved them all my life - store bought or home-made. My sister and I fought over them as children. Perhaps this is why I love rolls - more crust per gram.


----------



## richard (Oct 17, 2016)

If it's decently thick, the heel/end slice is fine for grilled cheese, with the crust facing the filling inside.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 18, 2016)

+1 croutons


----------



## rogue108 (Oct 25, 2016)

I put the crust side facing in and make grilled cheese out of them.


----------



## pete84 (Oct 25, 2016)

I save em to use them in meatballs and meatloaf


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 25, 2016)

Good for stuffing in the meat grinder at the end to get all the meat pushed out


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Oct 25, 2016)

I like it with pepper, tuna pâté, a slice of tomato and finally a slice of cheese. Oven.


----------



## KeithA (Oct 30, 2016)

Nope, not for me, even toasted. Now, a good sour dough or French bread, the end is, ironically, my favorite part.


----------

